# ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers....



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

are you having a problem with your bags turning? are the collars turning w/ the bag? How did you fix it? this **** sucks.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers.... (sbuogr)*

ive been on them for a couple thousand miles with no problems


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers.... (spitfire481)*

Aaron was having problems with his B&G's turning and some loctite solved it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but really with functioning strut bearings you should fine.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers.... (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Aaron was having problems with his B&G's turning and some loctite solved it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but really with functioning strut bearings you should fine.

loctite on the collars of the strut?
i am going crazy with this bags, everything i tried seem not to work,
i guess loctite is the next thing i should try.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers.... (Rat4Life)*

I imagine something id messed up with your strut bearing.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ANYONE running their bags over FK-STREETLINE coilovers.... (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_I imagine something id messed up with your strut bearing.

don't worry i already got it fixed, loctite on coilover collars worked good. i also end up installing two bolts from the bottom to tight collars to the bag.
























and this pic shows what gave out when leader line got in the way.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

